# fast growing tree for shade



## PTS (Mar 29, 2005)

often asked to give suggestions as to a tree that is fast growing quick to replace former shade tree.

In Iowa, also needs to be a good city tree.

any suggestions?


----------



## Elmore (Mar 29, 2005)

What zone?...likely Ulmus parvifolia, Chinese Lacebark Elm.


----------



## NickfromWI (Mar 30, 2005)

Often fast growing equals fast dying.


----------



## Orygun (Apr 12, 2005)

*Fast growing shade tree*

Out here in southern Oreegun...zone 7
One of the fastest growing shade trees is the Red "sunset" Maple.
Another easy to establish shade tree is the "raywood" Ash.


----------



## darkstar (Apr 14, 2005)

bradford pair or royal paulonia


----------



## darkstar (Apr 14, 2005)

haha jus kiddin


----------



## FishhuntLA (Apr 14, 2005)

Bradford Pear should be good in Midwest, I concure Red Sunset Maple is good, I am not an ash Fan, but some are. Linden is also good shade, street tree. 

Do you have any issue with overhead power lines? I have seen many a tree hacked to death by power companies, or their contractors.

Good luck


----------



## Elmore (Apr 14, 2005)

In my humble...ha...opinion, for that growing zone, aesthetics and durability I don't think that you can do much better than Ulmus parvifolia, Chinese Lacebark Elm. I prefer Ginkgo though.


----------



## Ax-man (Apr 15, 2005)

Red Maple has a tendency to sun scald here in the MidWest, especially Red Sunset. Elmore is giving good advice , unfortunately too many people associate Lacebark Elm with it's undesirable cousin the Siberian Elm, so it doesn't get planted enough.

My personal choice would be Red Oak, preferably one that has been container grown, next choice Sugar Maple. These will grow fast if the site is condusive for the species, well drained soil with the proper PH.

Larry


----------

